# anyone in Herts???



## SANFRAN06 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi there,
We have recently moved to Hertfordshire and wondered who else is out there! 
K + J


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi there K & J

How you doing?  Where abouts in herts are you guys??  We live in sunny stevenage, and we had our treatment in London at the LWC, great to see some others from herts on here, as you can see from our ticker we have a gorgeous little girl who is now 6months old!!!!  Would be great to hear from you??

Maggie, Emma & Louise
xxx


----------



## SANFRAN06 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Maggie and Emma
Nice to hear from you! We live in Hoddesdon, so not far from you. Also had treatment at LWC and looking forward to meeting our boys this summer. Its great to know there are more of us nearby, can feel a bit lonely at times. How have you found motherhood? Any tips for us? We are due to start ante-natal classes soon, what should we expect? Will stop the barrage of questions now!!!
K & J x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi there

Not far at all then, thats fab, were are you starting antenatal classes, is it at the lister??  It was very frustrating as on the first eve, it was the partners who had to introduce the couple, and so emma introduced me as her partner and that I was expecting Our baby and when Lou was due, however the midwife kept saying the dads and the husbands, so emma was really annoyed, however on the last week, she started to say the partners and looked at us, so an improvement on the last week, hooray!!!  Also on the last week we did laugh as she gave out information leaflets on contraception and emma said oh we wont be needing one of those but she insisted that she gave us one, crazy but did make alot of us laugh!!  Motherhood is wonderful and its like Louise has always been here, cant imagine life without her, its just fab, you girls will have a great time with your boys, I remember like you say just the excitement of wanting to meet her, I joined a first time mum and baby group were I met some really nice people and there is now a circle of 7 of us who get together at least once a week, so thats a great help.  I must say most of the people we have met have not bated an eyelid about emma & I having lou apart from one health visitor who when emma took her to baby clinic, was questioning who she was and what relationship she had to Louise, but everyone else knows so its not a problem.

Do you girls have family in the area??    Are you all ready, got the nursery decorated??  DO you girls work locally??
We both work at the lister, altho I am dreading returning to work soon!!

Right I must be off, got baby group this morning for Louise, and need to leave in 30mins and none of us dressed, lmao!!

Maggie
xx


----------



## SANFRAN06 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice of you to share your stories, we were a bit aprehensive about ante-natal, start in hoddesdon in 2 weeks. Having the boys at Harlow though, bit closer than lister and take from 32 weeks. Hopefully the boys will behave and stay in there longer! Had 26 wk scan today and they are both ok, phew! Funny you should ask, did the nursery yesterday, relief to have that done, still need to make a wardrobe and changing unit, but getting there. 
Both our families are about an hour and a half away, although mine are retired now. Most friends in london or further a field, but have requested they book time off for around the birth!!!! We are both nurses working in London, and the commute is starting to get to me now, 4 weeks left!!! 
You have really reassured us about peoples reactions, we lived in liberal london for years and were a bit nervous. Sure the neighbours are v confused right now!
When do you go back to work? How are you planning child care? We have a creche at work which we are hoping to get in to.
Will you and Emma both work full time? We are both going to drop a day a week we think, but thats a way off yet.
Its so lovely to hear how much happiness Louise has bought you both, it makes us even more excited about our future.

Nice to chat, keep us updated.
Kerry and Jen x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi there

Fab to hear that your scan went well and the boys are doing good  Are you guys getting lots of kicks from them, we used to love lying in bed at night and just watch my tummy change shape, was very funny when lou started to get hiccups later on in the preg, used to be about 5am,    !!  Good to hear you have the nursery all sorted, I loved just wandering in and out of there during the day at the end and when got up to loo in the night and just smiling to myself that we would have a little one there soon!!
Funny we are both nurses too, emma works in renal, altho I work as a bed manager at the mo or when i return, lol, not the most rewarding job i have to say, what area do you guys work in??
I go back to work in august but only going back 18hrs a week, and emma staying at 37.5, as we are hoping that we can manage childcare between ourselves, dont want to be working to pay for childcare when we could have that time with lou ourselves, and as we do 12.5hr days that sholuld make it a bit easier to juggle, well thats what we hoping anyhow.
Your boys will bring you so much happiness, its amazing!!
Chat soon
Maggie
xx


----------



## SANFRAN06 (Apr 27, 2008)

Good evening
Thats strange because Jen works in renal too!! Im a Haematology CNS. I am hopefully going back about 35hrs a week over 4 days and Jen will drop a couple of shifts a month, that way, the boys only need to go to the creche 2 days a week, so not to bad. We agree that we want as much time with the boys as possible but obviously the mortgage and upkeep of 2 children requires quite alot of nursing hours!!
Feeling movements now although felt nothing until 23 weeks so was getting stressed out about that. Getting proper big movements now which we can both share which is fantastic. Im beggining to feel the strain now and starting to get tired. I have been so so lucky so far. No sickness at all and feeling absolutely normal, just missing my wine really!! Obviously getting big now and had a thought today that these boys need to treble in size by the time they are born....... That hurts just thinking about it!! No wonder the stretch marks have not started yet, its lulling me into a false sense of security as Im sure over the next couple of months I will be as big as a bus!
Do you go over the lakes at Stevenage, they have really nice childrens areas with paddling pools which I thought we would frequent in the sumer, especially next year.
Should go now as knackered and need sleep, trying to get as much as we can whilst we can!! Do you remember those days

Take care and try not to think about returning to work yet. Beleive me I am counting down the days to finish!
Your comments make us even more excited about meeting our boys, we really cant wait,
chat soon
Kerry and Jen x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi there

Yeah I know what you mean I really dont want to go back to work but needs must, we agreed at the start that we werent goiung to be going back to work just to be paying half of it out on childcare, when we could be spending that time with Louise, its so wonderful being mums, somedays its still hard to believe!!!

I missed my wine through out the preg as well, some mights I used to think a big glass of rose would be fab but then I would have a smell of it lol and no not even a mouthful would be nice, I think the only time I had a drink the whole time was at a friends wedding and I had a glass of pimms lol!!  

Do you girls work 12hr days then??  Yeah dont think about going back to work, dont wish your time away I know I just used to dread even thinking about it, when are you starting your mat leave??  One thing I would say is that as soon as you have littlies claim for your tax credit as I wasnt aware we could claim when on mat leave but yeah you can and its not alot but it all helps!!

The lakes are about a 15-20min walk from where we live and yeah I try to go up there for walks, we have a sponsered walk up there on sat, they are just redisgning the childrens area with new water paly area so will be even nicer but lovely to take a picnic and just head up there for the day!!

Right must go
Take care
Speak soon
MAggie
xx


----------

